# looking for support



## talltara (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi All My alpha male has been with my Vet now for 2 days his symptons are high steady fever no eating no fluids clenched jaw and for the most part virtually comatose.She did bloodwork all came back good {waiting for white cell count } X rays show nothing wrong there seems to be no pain or guarding .She is treating as if he has encehalitis antibiotics steroids fluids and he has a feeding tube.This came on within 30 hours running like a 2 year old snorting coke to what U described above .Anyone else had any experience like this ? He is 3:frown2 year old nuetered


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Poor boy  I dont know anything about ferrets unfortunately. I just wanted to say we have all our fingers and paws crossed here that your ferret makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

aw hugs i have two ferrets but have never had problems like yours  wishing your little guy lots of hugs x


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Have they done an xray at all? xx


----------



## talltara (Mar 5, 2012)

xrays showed everything clear from skull to tail white cell count came back normal .My vet actually has a vet from london coming to see him tomorrow, supposed to be well reknowned they video spoke on sunday, lucky for my boy this doctor was on his way to washington.Just came back from visiting him he looks so awful with the feeding tube in his belly and IV s.There actually was some improvement he opened his eyes for the first time since Saturday .Wish him lots of luck. Thank goodness for vodka


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

How is he doing now? x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hows the poor guy doing?  I've no idea what could be wrong sorry they are very susceptible to human colds/flu and its sounds like your doing everything possible to get him to recover


----------



## talltara (Mar 5, 2012)

After a valiant effort 5 days intensive care my little boy passed away my heart still aches .this was my personality ferret ,he could only make you laugh.I wish I knew what it was it has me watching my other 8 like a hawk.poor babies i cant stop hugging and kissing them


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, my thoughts are with you. x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

im so sorry i have just seen this from your opening post I thought this would happen as it sounded as if his body was closing down. R.I.P


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

im sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nelson (Feb 2, 2011)

Words cannot express...


----------

